# Lyman Mustang Breakaway 50 Cal?



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Has any one ever looked at one of these in person or own or shot one?

I wan to get a break open action muzzy for next year and I cant stand the synthetic stock guns. They all seem to light and plast-icky.

H&R and New England firearms used to sell break opens but I cant them listed any more.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

It looks to be a decent gun. I have a couple issues with it however. The stock design is not very ideal if you plan to scope it...and most use scopes. The stock has a lot of drop in it so one would need to add high comb to the stock. This can be done with accessory combs if need be. I would also make sure that the breech plug can be used with BH209...no sense in buying a gun that doesn't work with the best powder option available right now. 

You can purchase a T/C Encore in blued/wood as well. They make it in the regular Encore and they make a blued Pro Hunter. For the price, I've seen the blued regular Encores selling for the mid $500's. the Pro Hunters will be more, but standard Encores are excelent values these days. Plus you have the versatility of adding additional barrels someday. I see the Lyman sells in the $400 range so it is cheaper but a ton cheaper. I have no idea about the accuracy of the Lyman, but Lyman seems to have a solid reputation in their traditional guns. I've never seen a Mustang at the range even to have any accuracy idea.


----------

